# Funniest/Cutest pictures?



## MythRider (Dec 10, 2009)

So everyone has a cute/funny picture they love of their horses. What are yours?

This is mines:


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Mine!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

hahahahahahaha! those are a good start! hahahaha


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

Tess Wise's Photos | Facebook
haha this is my old hrose P.D.


----------



## cowgirlashlee (Jan 4, 2010)

hahaha love them keep going


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

Epic! Love the curled up lip haha :mrgreen:


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Rocky looking really ashamed of his girly hairdo..

































(I promise he's not dead)









(Excuse my lazy editing skills)









The last picture may only be funny to those familiar with the saying..but oh well.


I wish I had some silly photos of my current horses but they're not as goofy as Rocky is hehe


----------



## Sea To Sky (Nov 29, 2009)

Haha where do i start! I have so many unco pics of Fred, he is always pulling faces! haha
























































And cant go past this for cute!


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, the other boys want to be included, so I'll give it a go anyway =P

Buddy is very srs horse and doesn't spend much time being silly.



















Kainne is pretty funny but he's new so I haven't captured it as well.

I always thought he looked funny in this one, though, with his little braided tail straight out:









Kainne and Rocky...nasty little pony =P









Kainne srs facing:









Kainne being a silly spoiled brat, pawing:



































Okay, I get carried away  I love my boys.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh, just one more! I just love this picture. See, when I pressed the button on my camera, it was just ONLY Rocky there in the middle, with a really cute look on his face, but, well..sometimes things change a little at the very last possible second..


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

Sea to Sky - Love that pic with Fred and the mirror, lol!


----------



## Marrissa (Feb 4, 2007)

RedHawk said:


> Sea to Sky - Love that pic with Fred and the mirror, lol!


Was going to say the same thing. lol His expression "Who's that handsome guy?"


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

My daughter (2 1/2 y.o.) and her pony Teddy. These are my cute ones 




























my 28 y.o. arab mare Bella... She wanted to eat my camera


----------



## equine fanatic99 (Oct 1, 2009)

BAHAHAHAHA they r all so.... cute and funny LOL theres no other way to describe it!


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

Love the tailswoosh Rocky!! :lol:


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

Funny: My husbands horse Dallas and a boarders horse.








My husband horse again 








Cute: My husband and my colt after some grooming he got sleepy... lol


----------



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

My niece with my old horse diesel and her and fly above










me and my niece again on my friends belgian









diesel and sophie haha









my fiancee and his girllyy



















thats all =D the chestnut is ginger , grey is luna and the little girl is my niece giana =]


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Enough trick, more treats!


----------



## MythRider (Dec 10, 2009)

Haha. I love them all! You guys take great pictures!!!


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Here are a few of my pony. The first two are her bug eyed looks. Have no idea what she was doing in the first one, in the second one, she had been eating out of the bucket I was holding, then my bf took a pic, turns out she wasn't a fan of the noise lol. http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=21316&stc=1&d=1262743069
http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=21317&stc=1&d=1262743081
In the third, she's wondering what I'm doing in the other horse's stall, and why I'm not paying attention to her.
http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=21318&stc=1&d=1262743090
And the last, she was groomed for the first time in probably about 6 months, and she decided to thank me by trying to head butt me.
http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=21319&stc=1&d=1262743099


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Haha got that backwards. In the first pic she was eating out of the bucket. In the second, she was turned out for the first time in over 6 months, and something weirded her out.


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Abby


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Here are my boys. 

Dobe telling me exactly what he thinks of me taking his pic.


















And how very typical of him to pick a fight with the one guy that is twice his size.......................and win.









John feeling ashamed over his braided hair. He had just been gelded that day and was feeling a little feminine (I thought).









Flash doesn't like his picture taken either.









Bessie was saying "Don't look at me, I'm FAT!!!"









You watch the right and I'll watch the left and nobody will sneak up on us, ok?


----------



## Marrissa (Feb 4, 2007)

The donkey and mule pick actually made me "lol"


----------

